# Thiết kế vương quốc riêng dành cho bé yêu của bạn



## lindanga (5/10/21)

Thiết kế vương quốc riêng dành cho bé yêu của bạn Có một căn phòng của riêng mình với lũ trẻ chẳng khác gì có một vương quốc riêng. Hãy cùng tham khảo những thiết kế phòng cho bé đẹp mà cha mẹ cũng rất dễ thực hiện nhé. Trẻ nhỏ cũng cần có không gian riêng, thậm chí không gian riêng còn là tiền đề để lũ trẻ có trách nhiệm hơn trong việc dọn dẹp, chăm sóc cho chính mình cũng như căn nhà. Phòng của trẻ thường không quá lớn với hai chức năng chính là nơi nghỉ ngơi và góc học tập. Vậy bố trí phòng ngủ của trẻ thế nào cho đẹp và tiện dụng, hãy cùng tham khảo Bán sỉ máy khuếch tán tinh dầu nhé! 1. Phòng cho trẻ này vốn nhỏ xíu nên các không gian được bài trí hết sức đơn giản. Giường kê sát cửa sổ, bàn học được cố định vảo giường và tủ đồ. Trong khi đó tủ cao sát trần kiêm những giá đồ gắn tường giúp lưu trữ đồ đạc thật tốt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 2. Tone màu xanh - trắng vừa đủ để tạo nên sự xinh xắn, vừa hợp để trang trí cho phòng của trẻ. Bên cạnh cách bố trí phù hợp bán Máy khuếch tán tinh dầu ở Đà Nẵng, sự đồng nhất về màu sắc nội thất cũng đem đến vẻ đẹp dễ chịu cho căn phòng. 3. Vì diện tích không lớn nên căn phòng này đã sử dụng nội thất thông minh như giường tầng có thể cất gọn, bàn học cũng có gập sau khi sử dụng để trả lại không gian cho lũ trẻ chạy chơi. Đây là thiết kế đáng lưu ý cho những gia đình sống trong nhà nhỏ lại nhiều con. 4. Bạn cũng có thể giật cấp đưa phòng ngủ hoặc góc học tập lên cao để tạo ra ranh giới giữa nơi ngủ nghỉ và học hành cho lũ trẻ. Hơn nữa, việc trèo vài bậc cầu thang cũng khiến tụi nhỏ rất hào hứng đấy! 5. Với những trẻ lớn, bắt đầu có gout và chính kiến, đừng ngại thử thiết kế phòng ngủ theo ý thích của chúng. Những loại giấy dán tường độc đáo cùng thiết kế giá đồ gắn tường cá tính thế này sẽ khiến tụi nhỏ tự hào về phòng riêng của mình lắm đây! 6. Những cô gái điệu đà hẳn sẽ mê tít một căn phòng riêng xinh đẹp thế này. Ngoài giá sách, những góc trang trí đẹp mắt hay chiếc ghế treo càng khiến căn phòng này thêm đáng giá và được các cô gái khao khát. 7. Bàn học kê ở chân giường, giá sách kết hợp tủ đầu giường... kiểu phòng ngủ này tuy nhỏ nhưng vẫn rất xinh xắn, gọn gàng cho các cô bé, cậu bé. Ngoài ra, bạn còn có thể thay loại bàn học khác nhỏ gọn hơn, hoặc có thể gấp lại để trẻ có nhiều không gian chạy chơi hơn. 8. Căn phòng này rất đơn giản, một giường ngủ đơn, một bàn học đơn giản. Tuy vậy nhờ màu sắc nhã nhặn và sự vừa phải của nội thất, căn phòng này vẫn rất đẹp mắt và rất hợp với những cô gái nhỏ. 9. Diện tích nhỏ nhặt nhưng cách tích hợp giường với tủ đồ, để chừa không gian cho bàn học trong căn phòng này thực sự thông minh. Cùng với đó sắc lam nhạt cũng rất lý tưởng để đem đến sự thoải mái, dễ chịu cho căn phòng. 10. Căn phòng dành cho những cô công chúa với Máy khuếch tán tinh dầu công suất lớn tone hồng nhiều cấp độ. Sự cầu kỳ trong những mảng trang trí hay chọn nội thất cùng tone với màu chủ đạo sẽ khiến các bé gái vô cùng hạnh phúc cho mà xem.


----------

